
The Crypto-Keepers: Apps promise to keep our conversations secret. But do they? - anarbadalov
https://thebaffler.com/salvos/the-crypto-keepers-levine
======
ComodoHacker
More appropriate title: Pavel Durov tells about FBI pressing him to hand over
Telegram users' data.

~~~
emodendroket
Well, not really. That's the germ of the story, which goes on to talk about
how various US government agencies are funding various encrypted discussion
apps and calling into question the idea that we should trust them, to talk
about how the OS the phone runs on itself is likely unsafe from government
eyes (allowing an endrun around the apps anyway), and, in general, how
encrypted chat apps are a poor substitute for actually reining in government
surveillance.

